# Slim LED for jbox



## Funksparky (Nov 8, 2017)

What do you guys think is the best looking LED light to go on a ceiling box? Slimmest and looking most like a 4” trim for a recessed housing. 

Thanks I appreciate your thoughts and experience. My choice? SLMT4-8W by Liteline. The boxes are already in or I would have just used the clip into the ceiling type LED slim down lights. 
Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

I like Halo retrofits:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Halo-RL-4-in-White-Integrated-LED-Recessed-Ceiling-Light-Retrofit-Trim-with-Selectable-CCT-2700K-5000K-RL4069S1EWHR/304533540


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I use the Stanpro CRK. Westburne stocks it. If money is no object, Lotus makes one that’s really nice. You need a little space in the box for the driver, though.

I use the Stanpro ones for new construction and customers like them. They’re great for insulated ceilings.


----------



## Funksparky (Nov 8, 2017)

Dan the electricman said:


> I like Halo retrofits:
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Halo-RL...ctable-CCT-2700K-5000K-RL4069S1EWHR/304533540




Thanks! Those work great for recessed cans but I need something for a ceiling box. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Funksparky (Nov 8, 2017)

99cents said:


> I use the Stanpro CRK. Westburne stocks it. If money is no object, Lotus makes one that’s really nice. You need a little space in the box for the driver, though.
> 
> I use the Stanpro ones for new construction and customers like them. They’re great for insulated ceilings.




Thanks 99! I’ll give the customer that option too 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cburke0000 (Jan 28, 2016)

99cents said:


> I use the Stanpro CRK. Westburne stocks it. If money is no object, Lotus makes one that’s really nice. You need a little space in the box for the driver, though.
> 
> I use the Stanpro ones for new construction and customers like them. They’re great for insulated ceilings.


I use Lotus all the time for recessed lights. 

The driver is big definitely won't fit in a ceiling box. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

cburke0000 said:


> I use Lotus all the time for recessed lights.
> 
> The driver is big definitely won't fit in a ceiling box.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


This one does.


----------



## cburke0000 (Jan 28, 2016)

99cents said:


> This one does.


Yes... I have seen this one, but have not used it. 

I have aways use the Kichler flush mount. No driver. 


Kichler 43846WHLED27 LED Flush Mount. 

cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_kbywCb3YJ8K65


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

cburke0000 said:


> Yes... I have seen this one, but have not used it.
> 
> I have aways use the Kichler flush mount. No driver.
> 
> ...


It’s a really nice little light. Cast aluminum.


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

NORA NLOPACR650940AW $15.50 we have installed probably hundreds and had no issues. If they are mounted under a soffit you will want to plug the mtg holes to keep the bugs out.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

tmessner said:


> NORA NLOPACR650940AW $15.50 we have installed probably hundreds and had no issues. If they are mounted under a soffit you will want to plug the mtg holes to keep the bugs out.


Those are cool.

Instead of the entire trim sticking down, only the center part does, which when lit is less noticeable.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

They are all awful, absolutely zero glare control. Only use them when it is a necessity do to physical clearance limitations.


----------

